# Blackened Catfish With Crab Claw Cream Sauce



## TNJAKE (Aug 22, 2020)

Evening fellas and non fellas. Was in the mood for something different and after all the catfish and hatch Chile posts decided to jump on it

Had the Blackstone fired up nice and hot. And some nice catfish fillets. Once griddle was rocking I melted a ton of Cajun butter. Dipped the fillets in the butter and coated heavily with blackening season










Put some more butter on the griddle and threw the fish on





About 3 minutes or so and I flipped





At this point my porch is smelling amazing





While I was doing the catfish wife made up a crab claw cream sauce to go over the fish. It's your basic cream sauce with fresh crab. Butter, heavy cream, flour, parmesan, salt/pepper, crab
	

		
			
		

		
	










She also roasted some potatoes using hatch valley green from the flat iron pepper company. Delicious stuff but she didn't take pics.
Fish done. Sauce done
	

		
			
		

		
	






Plated up with the blackened catfish and crab claw cream sauce, hatch roasted taters and a Cesar salad
	

		
			
		

		
	






One of the best things I've ever cooked


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 22, 2020)

Sign me up! Looks delicious!


----------



## xray (Aug 22, 2020)

Looks delicious Jake! Blackened catfish is a favorite of mine. And I know those hatch flakes. I get a variety pack every year from Flatiron Pepper Co. the green bottle is my favorite one.


----------



## Smkryng (Aug 22, 2020)

That’s some next level stuff right there!


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 22, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> Sign me up! Looks delicious!


Thanks bud all your fish post was part inspiration for this


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 22, 2020)

xray said:


> Looks delicious Jake! Blackened catfish is a favorite of mine. And I know those hatch flakes. I get a variety pack every year from Flatiron Pepper Co. the green bottle is my favorite one.


Thanks Joe. Was tasty as heck. Those pepper flakes are amazing. I'll be getting more variety from flatiron


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 22, 2020)

Smkryng said:


> That’s some next level stuff right there!


Haha I appreciate it bud


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 22, 2020)

Another quality cook. Really looks good. Nice job.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Aug 22, 2020)

My god that looks great !!  Sign me up !


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 22, 2020)

Man that looks rich and decadent! I love catfish and that crab cream sauce is over the top amazing! Big like.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 22, 2020)

Hawging It said:


> Another quality cook. Really looks good. Nice job.


Thanks Hawg!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 22, 2020)

It's going, going,  gone! TNJAKE has just hit another one out of the park! Excellent looking meal, nice work. 

Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 22, 2020)

jaxgatorz said:


> My god that looks great !!  Sign me up !


Appreciate it bud


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 22, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Man that looks rich and decadent! I love catfish and that crab cream sauce is over the top amazing! Big like.


Thanks Jeff yeah it was rich. Been laying here ever since. Tasty


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 22, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> It's going, going,  gone! TNJAKE has just hit another one out of the park! Excellent looking meal, nice work.
> 
> Ryan


Lol thanks Ryan. This was one of those meals I wish I  could actually share with the forum lol. Was great. Thanks for the compliments


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 22, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Thanks bud all your fish post was part inspiration for this


We had another trip planned for either Tuesday or Wednesday, but that is cancelled now with two hurricanes barreling towards Louisiana to make landfall on those days.... Might be good days for making more salami indoors...
Will be cleaning the yard and securing everything tied down tomorrow....


----------



## BB-que (Aug 22, 2020)

Well done. Awesome man


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 22, 2020)

Nice looking plate!  Great idea adding the sauce, Kudos to the Mrs. I have to look into this Flatiron Pepper Company...JJ


----------



## mike243 (Aug 23, 2020)

Dang that looks great, I buy the farm raised catfish and grill them for taco's ,  Now there's another good use of them lol


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 23, 2020)

That looks fantastic Jake!
I could sure go for a plate of that!
Al


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 23, 2020)

Whoa Jake!! Definitely seen you turn out some fantastic looking stuff but this just jumps out at me. Love...and I mean LOVE blackened catfish and what you've done here looks perfect and simply amazing. I only have one question: why is this not on the carousel? That plated pic is as gorgeous as you could ever ask for.

Simply awed,
Robert


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 23, 2020)

Awesome plate there guy. I could sure go for that plate of one of my favorite fish and which is on my diet right now.

Warren


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 23, 2020)

Boy howdy Jake, that's as fine a looking plate of fish as I've ever seen, big Like! I'm thinking that crab claw cream sauce really pushed that meal over the top, beautiful piece of work, bookmarked to copy! RAY


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 23, 2020)

Great looking meal Jake, one of these years I'm going to have to try blackened catfish


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 23, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> We had another trip planned for either Tuesday or Wednesday, but that is cancelled now with two hurricanes barreling towards Louisiana to make landfall on those days.... Might be good days for making more salami indoors...
> Will be cleaning the yard and securing everything tied down tomorrow....


Stay safe bud. They say those 2 storms have the potential to get nasty


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 23, 2020)

BB-que said:


> Well done. Awesome man


Appreciate it BB!


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 23, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Nice looking plate!  Great idea adding the sauce, Kudos to the Mrs. I have to look into this Flatiron Pepper Company...JJ


Thanks JJ my original plan for the sauce was crawfish tails but forgot to thaw them. Flatiron has a bunch of stuff you'd love. Pretty reasonable prices as well


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 23, 2020)

mike243 said:


> Dang that looks great, I buy the farm raised catfish and grill them for taco's ,  Now there's another good use of them lol


Thanks Mike. This would be good on a taco


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 23, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> That looks fantastic Jake!
> I could sure go for a plate of that!
> Al


Appreciate it Al!


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 23, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Whoa Jake!! Definitely seen you turn out some fantastic looking stuff but this just jumps out at me. Love...and I mean LOVE blackened catfish and what you've done here looks perfect and simply amazing. I only have one question: why is this not on the carousel? That plated pic is as gorgeous as you could ever ask for.
> 
> Simply awed,
> Robert


Thanks Robert I appreciate the kind words. Definitely one of my better cooks. Wanted to use crawfish tails for the sauce but forgot to thaw.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 23, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome plate there guy. I could sure go for that plate of one of my favorite fish and which is on my diet right now.
> 
> Warren


Thanks Warren and I'm with you on it being a favorite of mine


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 23, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Boy howdy Jake, that's as fine a looking plate of fish as I've ever seen, big Like! I'm thinking that crab claw cream sauce really pushed that meal over the top, beautiful piece of work, bookmarked to copy! RAY


Thanks ray and yes the sauce was wonderful on it. Wanted to use crawfish tails which is my preference for a sauce like that but I forgot to thaw them lol


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 23, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> Great looking meal Jake, one of these years I'm going to have to try blackened catfish


Thanks Jim. You gotta try some bud it's delicious and full of flavor


----------



## xray (Aug 23, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Thanks Joe. Was tasty as heck. Those pepper flakes are amazing. I'll be getting more variety from flatiron





TNJAKE said:


> Thanks JJ my original plan for the sauce was crawfish tails but forgot to thaw them. Flatiron has a bunch of stuff you'd love. Pretty reasonable prices as well



I always get the 3 pack. The dark and smoky, great for chili. The green hatch variety, that’s my daily driver. The red 4 pepper blend...great on pizza and Italian dishes. About $20 for the 3, lasts me all year. A friend from Denver turned me on to them a few years ago.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 23, 2020)

Hell Yeah!
Good gosh Jake, does that all look so dagblasted delicious.
That fish and sauce looks so decadent, I bet it was like manna from Heaven.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 23, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Hell Yeah!
> Good gosh Jake, does that all look so dagblasted delicious.
> That fish and sauce looks so decadent, I bet it was like manna from Heaven.


Lol thanks Chile.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Aug 23, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> We had another trip planned for either Tuesday or Wednesday, but that is cancelled now with two hurricanes barreling towards Louisiana to make landfall on those days.... Might be good days for making more salami indoors...
> Will be cleaning the yard and securing everything tied down tomorrow....


Be safe over there !


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 23, 2020)

Dang That All Looks Awesome!!
My favorite Eating Fish has always been Catfish, and Yours looks Perfect !!
Nice Job, Jake!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 23, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Dang That All Looks Awesome!!
> My favorite Eating Fish has always been Catfish, and Yours looks Perfect !!
> Nice Job, Jake!!
> Like.
> ...


Thanks bear. I've seen you post up some catfish so I figured you'd like these. My favorite fish as well. Thanks for the like


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 24, 2020)

Damn Jake that looks really good! I would be all over that. Been craving catfish for a couple weeks now and this one just did me in. Never done it on the flat top so that should be on tap for sure. Nice cook and love that crab cream sauce!


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 24, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> View attachment 459985
> 
> 
> Damn Jake that looks really good! I would be all over that. Been craving catfish for a couple weeks now and this one just did me in. Never done it on the flat top so that should be on tap for sure. Nice cook and love that crab cream sauce!


Thanks John it was delicious for sure. Give it a try


----------



## tander28 (Aug 24, 2020)

Wow that looks amazing--great work!


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 24, 2020)

tander28 said:


> Wow that looks amazing--great work!


Appreciate it bud


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 26, 2020)

Mercy! I can taste that through the pics. Strong work Sir. 
Jim


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 26, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> Mercy! I can taste that through the pics. Strong work Sir.
> Jim


Lol thanks Jim it was delicious for surr


----------



## Inscrutable (Aug 27, 2020)

Wow ... as much I love blackened catfish, I might want a milkshake glass of that crab cream sauce!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 31, 2022)

Now that's a meal I could REALLY enjoy.  Great job Jake.
Gary


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 31, 2022)

Oh My God Jake!  That's what I call Off The Chain!  I dearly love Blacken Catfish and that just Phenomenal!


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 31, 2022)

I missed this one altogether, and I'm glad it got revisited. Man that looks fantastic Jake. Sign me up. I'll be making this in the very near future.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 4, 2022)

Yes this slipped by me also. That looks like an absolutely beautiful plate. Nicely done . . .


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 7, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Thanks JJ my original plan for the sauce was crawfish tails but forgot to thaw them. Flatiron has a bunch of stuff you'd love. Pretty reasonable prices as well



Been wanting to try this but crab to high than reading through your post seen you mention crawfish which I have plenty.  Going on the menu.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 7, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Been wanting to try this but crab to high than reading through your post seen you mention crawfish which I have plenty.  Going on the menu.


Yes sir I actually prefer crawdads over crab


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 7, 2022)

Jake you are a true cocksman and a scholar. This meal/post looks just as good as it did two years ago. Get it on the carousel!


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 7, 2022)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Jake you are a true cocksman and a scholar. This meal/post looks just as good as it did two years ago. Get it on the carousel!


#oldthreadslivesmatter


----------

